# Front Blade Adjustment Lower than Rear & Sides???



## StillinSaigon (Nov 15, 2012)

I just finished servicing my John Deere D130 42" Lawn Tractor for it's 50 hour service. I replaced the blades with the G5 Gator Fusion Blades but once again, I'm stuck in setting the cutting blades. When I first got the tractor I bought the John Deere AM130907 Deck Leveling gauge from my local John Deere Dealer.

I placed the deck at the 3" position so my hand could fit under it and placed the blades horizontally and from the cutting edge of the blades, I adjusted the 2 nuts on either side of the deck to 3". I also turned the right and left blades 180 degrees to make sure they were at exactly 3". I then rotated the blades vertically or from front to rear and made sure my adjustments were 3" at the back of the deck. THEN, the final step tells me to measure the blade tips at the front of the deck and lower them 1/8 - 1/4" LOWER than the measurement of 3" at the rear of the deck to prevent "double-cutting" and browning the tips of the cut grass.

I cut my grass at 2 1/2" with no problems using the factory blades the D130 came with, BUT was I actually cutting my grass at 2 1/4" because of the lowering required at the front of the deck as it's final measurement?

Now that I've replaced the blades and serviced the Deck completely, Am I supposed to:

1. Set the deck at 2 1/2" and adjust the blades if that's the height that I cut at? (not that I care about the height so much)

and/or

2. Set the cutting blades horizontally and at the back of the deck at 2 1/2" PLUS the 1/8th - 1/4" difference that I'll have to lower the deck in the front on that one nut according to the John Deere booklet that came with my tractor.:fineprint

Any Help would be much appreciated & Thanks in advance.:usa:

~StillinSaigon~

"Still Living on the Right Side of Dirt"


----------

